
Domino's in legal battle with Precision Tracking over GPS technology - dsr12
http://www.news.com.au/finance/business/retail/dominos-in-bitter-legal-battle-with-precision-tracking-over-gps-technology/news-story/9a67c8bf6cb4509503c74a54cb925d2e
======
michaelt
Isn't GPS tracking of delivery drivers and arrival time estimation rather old
hat these days? I thought such systems had been around for well over a decade?

~~~
YokoZar
Patents last 20 years, well over a decade.

~~~
lathiat
last time I looked into this specific case, the software from precision
tracking was pretty crappy and I am not remotely surprised they aborted that
partnership. somewhat surprised this is still going.

